# Bolt Questions (mainly on streaming)



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have never had a Tivo product, but always keep an eye on it as I am not a fan of my cable providers (TWC) DVR.

When I heard about the bolt I became interested as I am not a hardcore recorder and the current devices are a bit overkill for what I need.

I am fine with a few tuners to record some things and will likely never have over 20 hours of recordings on my DVR. 

The biggest thing I am interested in is the streaming capabilities of the Tivo devices.

So my question to those of you with Tivo experience is.

1. How well does the streaming work...and by streaming I mean streaming from my home to another location, not while on my home Wi-Fi.
2. Is a lot of the content blocked?
3. What kind of up and down speeds do you need to make is usable?

Thanks.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Currently the Bolt does not support out of home network streaming. 

When it does I assume it will work the same as all the rest do, so you could ask in the other forums if someone doesn't speak up here.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

My experience streaming out of home was meh on the Roamio. Froze too much. And I think it got to the point where itsaid I have to download the show. And if it can't even stream you imagine how long a download might take. And this was at the crappiest quality. 

But I've read post of others who seem to like the out of home streaming. So might be a YMMV situation.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

I would never buy a TiVo just for the streaming capabilities. I gave up on it due to the constant freezes and crashes when streaming or transferring content.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

1) It has some issues but works well enough for me most of the time.

2) It depends on your cable provider. Most only block the premium channels, but some, like Time Warner, block everything except the locals.

3) The max quality is something like 2.2Mbps so you would need that as your upload speed at home and your download speed in the remote location to get the best quality. However there are like 5 steps in the quality so if you have less it will still work just at a lower quality level.


----------



## sjsaliba (Mar 30, 2008)

I am with TWC in central Ohio. Most Digital and HD recordings can be streamed in home network, but can not be copied from Tivo to any other device in or out of home network. They can not be streamed out of home network. This is do to TWC restrictions. I have Tivo Premiere, Roamio Pro & Plus. All have streaming built in. I would recommend any of them.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Player1138 said:


> 1. How well does the streaming work...and by streaming I mean streaming from my home to another location, not while on my home Wi-Fi.
> 2. Is a lot of the content blocked?


I presume you mean *streaming shows recorded on the Tivo to a mobile device (e.g. iPhone, iPad, or Android device)*. If you mean something else, please explain what you're referring to. (I don't remember if there's a way to watch on a laptop for example -- I seem to remember in the past few years there have been rumblings about that, but I don't know if it ever came to fruition, because it's not something I would use.)

I am a huge huge huge Tivo fan, but the streaming/downloading issue is something that, FOR ME, just BARELY works. (It worked _better_ when I first got the separate Tivo Stream device.. which I still actually have but don't use it, because my Roamio has the capability built in. Though I admit I should probably try it, I honestly don't think using that separate device again will be any better -- I suspect it's other issues in other parts of the system causing problems.)

For me, I *constantly* get errors trying to stream or download shows to my iPad. (Specifically, I get 0x10003 and 0x10005 errors, and one more, I think 0x205, less frequently.) After any error, I have to wait at _least_ several minutes to try downloading or streaming again, and once in a while, have to restart the streaming device from my iPad. The other day, for the first time in a while, after an error, the streaming device was not seeable *at all*, and I had to wait until I got home to reboot the entire Tivo for it to be seen again.

My intended use is to download shows to watch on the treadmill at the gym. (I would stream instead -- if skipping forward, e.g. skipping commercials, were as fast as with a downloaded show -- but it's not, PLUS I get the same sorts of errors streaming..)

I *also* get pauses/freezes once in a while after I *do* get a successful download (after I have to restart the download many many times after the aforementioned errors).

I haven't personally tried with blocked content (e.g. HBO), but supposedly it will download to your device, but either delete or make it unplayable on the Tivo itself until you delete it off of the device.. Look on tivo's site for clarification here. At least with HBO content, I can use their own app (which streams perfectly fine in the same situations.)

BTW, yes, I was in contact with someone from Tivo long ago, but haven't heard back in many months.. (I tried pinging them yesterday but got no response nor bounce..)


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

mattack said:


> I presume you mean *streaming shows recorded on the Tivo to a mobile device (e.g. iPhone, iPad, or Android device)*. If you mean something else, please explain what you're referring to. (I don't remember if there's a way to watch on a laptop for example -- I seem to remember in the past few years there have been rumblings about that, but I don't know if it ever came to fruition, because it's not something I would use.)
> 
> I am a huge huge huge Tivo fan, but the streaming/downloading issue is something that, FOR ME, just BARELY works. (It worked _better_ when I first got the separate Tivo Stream device.. which I still actually have but don't use it, because my Roamio has the capability built in. Though I admit I should probably try it, I honestly don't think using that separate device again will be any better -- I suspect it's other issues in other parts of the system causing problems.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, this is exactly what I am talking about. I was hoping to stream stuff at the gym as well which would have been primary use for it, but I guess that is not looking too hot right now.

I will keep on eye on the Bolt to see if they maybe fixed it, but not looking good.


----------

